
Why Tech Support Is (Purposely) Unbearable - koolba
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/07/04/technology/why-tech-support-is-purposely-unbearable.html
======
lokedhs
And here I was, clicking on the link thinking it would be about how working in
tech support is unbearable.

That would have been a much more interesting story, I think.

